# Flamingo for the weekend Feb 14-17



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Honestly, this time of year shrimp is your best bet for live. Get a bunch, and they should stay alive for a few days with prep. Also, Gulps can be just as/if not more effective now. Pins can always be caught over any shallow grass flats. Put a chum bag out and the pins will come, and if lucky so will the pilchards. Pilchards and mullet are around, but usually you gotta hunt them in creeks/channels, etc. Tight lines!
PS - in a pinch, don't forget the power of the mighty ladyfish - chunked or whole...


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

What is the best way to keep shrimp alive for a couple of days? I can keep a dozen or so alive for a while but if I am using them well a dozen doesn't go very far. Any ideas would be great.

Thanks again.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> So I really want to get on some fish or at least have some bait when we see fish...
> 
> So the question that I am posing is where and how is the best way to catch bait either in Florida Bay or the Back Country? I know most of you like to throw artificial or flies but I need to get her hooked and bait is much easier to do so than trying to teach her how to throw a fly rod or work a jerk bait.
> 
> Thanks Again...


you're really asking for trouble here...I would be more concerned about losing her over the camping challenges than hooking her on fishing.

Based on my experience of nearly being eaten alive by the no see'ums last Saturday night I would make sure I had fine screens in my tent or camper. Although she might think DEET is a romantic fragrance....


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Had a great time in Flamingo as always. Weather was perfect although it took a little while for it to warm up the first two days. Still no complaints and it kept the skeeters at bay...

Fishing was tough at least it was for me. We managed a lot of small jacks and lady fish with a few trout and mangrove snapper mixed in. Jumped a nice tarpon in the shark river and that was the highlight of the fishing. The low light was the redfish in the bay. They absolutely wanted nothing to do with me. It was one of the most frustrating days I have had fishing in a long, long time. Never the less there were plenty of fish to look at and cast too. We tried skimmer jigs, gulps, and even live shrimp and they wouldn't eat. I kinda wonder if I was fishing with more experienced anglers if it would have been different, but the time with my son and my girlfriend was worth more than a red... 

I even got her to pole some. Just need to teach her a little more so that she can get from a to b without so much zig and zag ;D

I got the tarpon on a jerk shad and it went balistic, my son and girlfriend were both like "oh my god, that fish is huge!" which in itself was priceless. 

Got back late lastnight and I am ready to make another trip down, I really want to figure out the back country a little better.


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

Glad to hear you had a good time in the end. Let me know the next time you come down we can get out and do a little more exploring ill show you some more of the area and where to fish at certain tides. Where did you jump that tarpon the mouth of shark river?


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> Glad to hear you had a good time in the end. Let me know the next time you come down we can get out and do a little more exploring ill show you some more of the area and where to fish at certain tides. Where did you jump that tarpon the mouth of shark river?


All of the little tributaries into shark had tarpon, i guess I should say most if them had rolling tarpon. Send me you're number and I can send a map with a little more detail.


----------

